# Lipo 6 Or T3 fat burner ???



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

i was looking to get some more fat burners pretty soon and i seen the lipo 6 ones on cheap uk sups .. was wondeirng if any 1 has uysed them or should i just stick to t3?


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

or if any 1 has any better suggestions please say


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

off topic, But when me and my mates were 16 we used to pay a hobo that looked just like you to buy us booze and cigars from the local....


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2012)

never used lipo 6,im a t3 and dnp user and find that they are the best fat burner available.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Dont think anything comes close to DNP really


----------



## Gibbons (Dec 7, 2011)

Dexaprine is pretty good.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Lipo 6 isnt worth the money.


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

Not sure of lipo 6 but I have used lipo 6 black concentrate which worked very well for me that is actually banned in the uk as it has yohimbe in it but I know if you look around a few bodybuilding shops you will find it.. T3s works great for me too


----------

